

Ask HN: Does anyone know why Hacker News was down today? - dsr12


======
nicholassmith
Not sure if it's the case this time, but from previous comments I've read on
here HN is run on minimal hardware and when something does go wrong they
reboot it and go from there. I've seen it happen a few times now, depends what
time of day you check in.

------
preinheimer
Nope, it did happen though:
<http://wheresitup.com/results/50b4da27d331167b28000030>

